#ubuntu-tn-meeting 2014-02-21
<lunapersa> salem :)
<sabri-icone> Salem alikom ya jm3a
<hich-em_> salem
<Neo31> ahla sabri-icone :)
<elacheche_anis> STP TLM on garde le log clean, on chat sur #ubuntu-tn
<sabri-icone> OK elacheche_anis
<geekette> dsl pr le retard
<bill_gaag> dsl moi aussi
<elacheche_anis> STP TLM on garde le log clean, on chat sur #ubuntu-tn
<elacheche_anis> On commance dans 3min max, merci :)
<bill_gaag> ok :)
<elacheche_anis> Alors, bonsoir tlm.. Je me permet d'organiser la discussion.. Je vous rappel des membres MC et FF présents: bill_gaag elacheche_anis geekette lubotu3` Na3iL sabri-icone & Wahid-TN
<elacheche_anis> Les candidats sont aldi-le-roi elacheche_anis hich-em_ Na3iL et semih qui est abscent
<elacheche_anis> On va discuter les condidatures selon l'ordre des demandes.. Alors on commance par Na3iL..
<elacheche_anis> Na3iL, présent toi au gens.. Pourquoi tu pense que tu pourras être un FF
<elacheche_anis> oups désoél c'est elachecheBedis le condidat pas moi -_-
<elacheche_anis> Na3iL, t'es là?
<Na3iL> oui je suis là
<bill_gaag> waiting ....
<elacheche_anis> Na3iL, présent toi au gens.. Pourquoi tu pense que tu pourras être un FF
<sabri-icone> Na3iL: tu n'a pas besoin de rédiger , juste des point c'est plus pratique et efficace et plus rapide aussi
<Na3iL> well , je pense que je pourrais etre un FF c'est que d'aider la communauté et de faire partie de celui-ci
<Na3iL> et plus que ça préparer des événts avec Ubuntu-tn
<Na3iL> et bien sûr étant de plus en plus impliqués dans la communauté
<Drupalizer> bsr :)
<elacheche_anis> Na3iL, OK.. T'as d'autres choses à dire? ou c'est bon?
<Na3iL> je crois que c'est bon ..
<elacheche_anis> Ok merci.. Quelqu'un a des questions à Na3iL avant de passer au vote?
<Neo31> !
<elacheche_anis> Go Neo31
<Neo31> je voulais demander quelques details concernant les contributions de Na3iL sur sa page wiki
<Neo31> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Na3iL#Contributions
<Neo31> eof
<geekette> !
<elacheche_anis> Neo31, soit plus spécifique stp.. detailles concernant quoi?
<Neo31> concernant les deux events dans la section contributions
<Neo31> Ubuntu Software Freedom Day 27/10/2013
<Neo31> Ubuntu Education Freedom Day 19/01/2014
<elacheche_anis> Na3iL, tu répond Neo31 avant de donner le parole à geekette
<Na3iL> oui Neo concernant EFD j'ai déjà obtenu l'autocollant et de plus j'ai écrivé a propos de EFD avant d'aller psk kont méchi mais J'ai eu des problèmes
<Na3iL> btw Merci pour la remarque I'll delete it :)
<Na3iL> eof
<elacheche_anis> geekette, à toi
<geekette> Na3iL, why open source and free..?
<geekette> i mean why you choose to be a part of open source community
<geekette> eof
<Na3iL> before entering to FOSS I was ethical hacker and I 'd loved working on GNU Linux so I wanted hard to be a part of that great community
<Na3iL> eof
<elacheche_anis> ok.. d'autres questions?
<geekette> being ethical hacker does not  mean you will need just Linux distributions
<Na3iL> yup :) that's sure
<elacheche_anis> Alors on passe au vote.. Je me permet de commancer..
<elacheche_anis> Ce que j'aime en toi c'est que tu essaie d'être active, mais malgré ça t'es pas vraiment active ou impliquer dans la communauté.. T'as page wiki manque trop d'information, et aussi des détailles..
<elacheche_anis> Je vote -1, pas parceque tu mérite pas d'être FF, mais car tu dois nous prouver encore que tu la mérite. J'éspére que la prochaine fois tu seras un FF
<elacheche_anis> bill_gaag, vote?
<Neo31> -1
<Neo31> I am convinced that Na3iL will be a great Ubuntu-TN FF member, and I am very interested in his goals listing. But to be objectif, I voted -1 because he still need to work on some of these future goals alrady and get more involved to really earn it.
<elacheche_anis> geekette, bill_gaag lubotu3` sabri-icone Wahid-TN
<Neo31> in short, keep it up Na3iL and I hope you apply again in the next months to see your work again ;)
<Na3iL> inchALLAH ^^
<geekette> -1, keep the work with us , you have the potential to be a great FF but you need to be more involved
<geekette> ;-)
<bill_gaag> -1 car je n'ai pas vu son activité réelle dans Ubuntu tn tu prouves et tu auras un ff enchalla
<elacheche_anis> il manque le vote de lunapersa sabri-icone et Wahid-TN
<lunapersa> Je vote par -1  aussi  :) Il vaut donc mieux être plus actif. ... Pour cela, il  te faut juste courage et plus  de contrubitions  ! Allez  je te souhaite bon courage  Na3il pour la prochaine fois   :)
<Wahid-TN> -1 : parce que il n'a pas assez des événements et ton wiki Naeil est presque vide donc plus de effort
<Wahid-TN> إن شاء الله المره الجايه
<Wahid-TN> ;)
<Na3iL> InchALLAH
<elacheche_anis> Alors attendons sabri-icone juste encore 2 min sinon il dois être AFK
<sabri-icone> dsl, pour le retard je veut savoir normalement la vote c'est pour mc et FF non?
<elacheche_anis> MC et FF qui votent.. on t'attend sabri
<sabri-icone> bon, +1 pour l'encouragement ;) tu peut faire mieux
<elacheche_anis> Alors.. le votes c'est +1(1) et -1(6)
<elacheche_anis> next time inchalla Na3iL
<elacheche_anis> on passe à hich-em_
<hich-em_> Je veux devenir un membre FF pour faire tous mes efforts pour promouvoir Ubuntu et les technologies Ubuntu et pour organiser des événements avec ubuntu-tn c'est tout
<elacheche_anis> hich-em_, présent toi au gens.. Pourquoi tu pense que tu pourras être un FF
<hich-em_> Je veux devenir un membre FF pour faire tous mes efforts pour promouvoir Ubuntu et les technologies Ubuntu et pour organiser des événements avec ubuntu-tn c'est tout
 * elacheche_anis @MC & @FF please keep it short :)
<elacheche_anis> Des questions à hich-em_ avant de passr au vote?
<sabri-icone> !
<elacheche_anis> go sabri-icone
<sabri-icone> hich-em_: as tu un objectif précise avec ubuntu-tn :) une motivation particulière ?
<hich-em_> oui
<sabri-icone> décrit le
<sabri-icone> si possible biensur
<hich-em_> je peux pas décrire car les mots ne sont pas suffisant
<elacheche_anis> Ok
<sabri-icone> eof
<elacheche_anis> D'autres questions?
<hich-em_> ترعرت فيها
<elacheche_anis> On vote..
<elacheche_anis> T'es un memebre active de la commuanuté, t'as une bonne wiki qui décrit toute les contributions que t'as fait, mais être FF signifie qu'on est entrain de préparer un future MC.. Je vote -1 car je peux pas pense que t'es pas assez organiser et concentrer pour aider au tâches qu'un FF ou un furture MC peut les assurer.
<Neo31> +1
<sabri-icone> +1
<elacheche_anis> Neo31, sabri-icone, vous expliquer votre vote SVP
<geekette> hich-em_, +1 but advice a thing try to be more organized
<elacheche_anis> meême choses pour tlm
<Neo31> I think hich-em_ is doing a great job in the community. So just keep it up. You can improve your wiki page by adding some of your future goals, etc... And I hope hich-em_ would be a great Ubuntu-TN FF example. We are here to help with any concern of course ;)
<bill_gaag> -1 car tu est bien motivé mais il me faut un sense de responsabilité tu doit pas prendre toujours les chose en banale
<Wahid-TN> -1 parce que hichem ta page wiki est  n'est pas réglo manque les date quelque événements et aussi pour organisation et coordination tu est trop faible ( presque tous les qui tous événements qui tu a organiser il y a des problème donc plus de effort
<sabri-icone> c'est presque ce que tu as déja détaillé elacheche_anis , sa participation dans les events et bien remarquable, je pense que l'organisation viens avec la responsabilité et l'expérience
<Wahid-TN> إن شاء الله المره الجايه
<Wahid-TN> :)
<geekette> even he is not well organized but i will and i think other members will try to help him and he need to listen to their advice ...but he deserve to be FF
<geekette> for great efforts he made it those two years
<elacheche_anis> Ok, reste que le vote de lunapersa
<geekette> he work a lot and help a lot in many events ( even there is some FATAL mistakes ) but i give him chance
<lunapersa> Je vote par -1 Tu n'as pas très bien réussi jusqu'à maintenant , bien que tu as une bonne wiki il te manque encore l'esprit d'équipe et   le travail collaboratif qui permettent d'établir un  bon contact . Je te souhaite bon courage pour la prochaine fois
<elacheche_anis> +1(3) -1(4)
<elacheche_anis> Next time inchallah hich-em_
<elacheche_anis> On passe à aldi-le-roi
<elacheche_anis> présente toi aldi-le-roi
<aldi-le-roi> j'ai bien suit l'équipe u-tn depuis décembre 2012
<aldi-le-roi> j'aime bien devenir FF pour mieux aider l'équipe et diffuser la culture libre
<aldi-le-roi> Nom Complet Alaeddine Ben Salah
<aldi-le-roi> eof
<elacheche_anis> merci aldi-le-roi
<elacheche_anis> des questions à aldi-le-roi ?
<lunapersa> !
<elacheche_anis> go lubotu3`
<elacheche_anis> lubotu3`,
<elacheche_anis> lunapersa,
<elacheche_anis> sorry
<lunapersa> pour diffuser la culture libre tu penses à quoi précisément  donne  moi  des  idées  creatives
<elacheche_anis> aldi-le-roi, encore là?
<aldi-le-roi> viser les enfants a  l'ecole primaire par exemple
<lunapersa> comment ?
<lunapersa> eof
<aldi-le-roi> organiser des events et apprendre les enfant a s'entraider et partager tout
<aldi-le-roi> eof
<elacheche_anis> OK.. D'autres question??
<elacheche_anis> s
<elacheche_anis> On vote
<elacheche_anis> +1 aldi-le-roi , t'etait bien impliquer au activités de la communauté en montrant que t'es quelqu'un organiser et résponsable.
<geekette> aldi-le-roi, +1 because you have the spirit that is what i see it in every event ..
<Neo31> +1, aldi-le-roi is a great candidate. nothing to say but keep up the good work.
<sabri-icone> +1 , vous avez un bon profil sur la page wiki bien organisé aussi ;) pour vrai dire j'ai bien aimé l'idée des école primaire ça aide a faire suivre ...
<bill_gaag>   +1 ala ce plus sérieux il veut avancer avec l'équipe et ces contributions on toujours un plus
<Wahid-TN> +1  parce que  Alaeddine tu est un bonne organisateur  et coordinateur,  he is very hard worker
<Neo31> !
<elacheche_anis> en attendent lunapersa, go Neo31
<lunapersa> Je vote par -1  car  on a vraiment vraiment  besoin  des personnes creatives  malgré tout ..    l'idée est deja proposée  ..donc je la trouve pas innovante  je te souhaite bon courage
<elacheche_anis> +1(6) -1(1) Congrats aldi-le-roi
<Neo31> bravo aldi-le-roi :)
<geekette> ;-) aldi-le-roi
<elacheche_anis> Avant de passer à elachecheBedis, Neo31 t'as quelque chose à dire?
<Neo31> oui
<elacheche_anis> go Neo31
<Wahid-TN> bravo aldi-le-roi  :)
<Neo31> j'aimerai voir plus d'effort et de temps investi concernant la section "Future goals" de aldi-le-roi et elachecheBedis
<elacheche_anis> merci pour la remarque Neo31
<elacheche_anis> on passe à elachecheBedis
<Neo31> c'est bien de s'inspirer des autres wiki, et c'est libre aussi
<elacheche_anis> présent toi elachecheBedis
<elacheche_anis> pourquoi tu veux être un FF
<Neo31> mais il vaut mieux rediger bien son propre wiki
<Neo31> eof
<aldi-le-roi> i'll do my best thanks all :D
<aldi-le-roi> eof
<elacheche_anis> on passe
<elacheche_anis> elachecheBedis, go stp
<elachecheBedis> hello world! je suis un utilisateur ubuntu depuis ma participation lors du UGJ 11.09, ça fait presque 2 ans que j'ai rejoint la communauté et j'essaye chaque jour de promouvoir les LL et partager l'esprit libre avec mon entourage
<elachecheBedis> eof
<elacheche_anis> Des questions à elachecheBedis ?
<elacheche_anis> Pas de questions?
<Neo31> !
<elacheche_anis> go Neo31
<Neo31> elachecheBedis, Do you think you will be more or less active for the next 12 months
<Neo31> ?
<Neo31> eof
<elachecheBedis> je penses que je serais un peux plus actif
<elachecheBedis> eof
<lunapersa> !
<elacheche_anis> go lunapersa
<lunapersa> Qu'est ce que tu penses à faire pr promouvoir les LL  et  qu'est ce que  tu as appris durant  ces 2 années
<lunapersa> eof
<elachecheBedis> je penses à la possibilité d'assurer quelques formations de quelques LL GIMP/Inkscape/Blender peut être, peut être collaborer avec des membres de la communauté pour élaborer des projets (applications) libres pour ubuntu desktop/Touch
<elachecheBedis> durant ces 2 ans, j'ai appris énormément concernant l'esprit du partage des ressources et du savoir faire, et j'aime bien contribuer à mon tout au partage de mes acquis pendant cette expérience
<elachecheBedis> eof
<elacheche_anis> D'autres questions?
<elacheche_anis> On vote alors..
<Neo31> +1
<elacheche_anis> Tu as contribuer dans les activités de utn depuis Sep 2011.. T'as bien aidé durant quelques events qu'on a organisé.. J'ai bien aimé le mail de condidature que t'as envoyé.. +1
<Neo31> I have waited for elachecheBedis's application for a long time now, he is one of the finest community members. He deserves the FF membership so I am giving him the chance, but he needs to be more active and present for Ubuntu-TN events (as an organiser, presenter and project contributor).
<bill_gaag__> +1 Badis tu mérite, tes contributions et ton esprit de partage et tes participations dans tous les événements même à distance ou par tes créations
 * Neo31 pings sabri-icone Wahid-TN geekette lunapersa 
<sabri-icone> +1 , tu le mérite bien !
<geekette> +1, because you deserve it
<Wahid-TN> +1 parce que bedis tu est le plus ancien membre parmi les 5 candidats et aussi toujours tu faire un grande efforts dans graphique à ubuntu-tn, tu le mérite bien !
<lunapersa> +1 car tu arrives  à avoir les 3 pts necessaires  technique ,esprit d'equipe et la creativité donc il faut y consacrer du temps, de l’énergie, de la volonté pour les prochaines activités  bon courage :)
<elacheche_anis> +1(7) -1(0) congrats elachecheBedis
<Wahid-TN> bravo elachecheBedis
<Neo31> congratz elachecheBedis :) 100% votes ^_^
<elachecheBedis> thanks guys :D
<elacheche_anis> On passe à sameh qui est abscent..
<elacheche_anis>  Alors on vote.. -1, tout simplement il manque de l'organisation, et il a pas même pris 5min pour rédiger un mail de condidature minimal.
<geekette> elachecheBedis, congrats dear
<sabri-icone> :D
<elacheche_anis>  Alors on vote pour sameh qui est abscent.. -1, tout simplement il manque de l'organisation, et il a pas même pris 5min pour rédiger un mail de condidature minimal.
<Neo31> -1 pour sameh, il doit relancer une autre condidature a partir du prochain mois s'il le veut
<geekette> -1 car il est absent tout simplement
<bill_gaag__> -1 =>absent
<Neo31> meme remarque concernant la page wiki de sameh, il doit investir plus d'effort et de temps
<lunapersa> -1 aussi
<Wahid-TN> -1 il manque de l'organisation, il ne respecte pas le meeting
<elacheche_anis> sabri-icone, vote
 * Neo31 : sabri (Ping timeout: 245 seconds)
<elacheche_anis> +1(0) -1(6) Next time inchallah @sameh
<elacheche_anis> Congrats for aldi-le-roi & elachecheBedis.. Next time pour les autres.. je vais m'occupé du pv..
<Wahid-TN> 7out il totall
<Neo31> reunion close !?
<elacheche_anis> Oui Neo31.. merci pour tlm.. vous pouvez vous soertir u channel svp pour que ubuntulo12 peut faire sont travail :)
<Neo31> merci bien elacheche_anis :)
<bill_gaag__> merci
<Neo31> bonne organisation :)
<Neo31> congratz ala et bedis
<kass> je quitte ?
<Neo31> a la prochaine pour les autres membres
<elacheche_anis> oui stp kass.. rejoind sous à #ubuntu-tn
<elacheche_anis> nous*
<kass> merci
